# advice for keeping goats from eating their bedding.



## matthewalaska (Sep 10, 2014)

lately I've had problems with my goats picking at their bedding. I have concerns because even though it gets raked out daily, they still will occasionally poop and pee in it. goats have access to plenty of good hay and close to 5 acres of forage and meadows. I use a second cut hay and straw type of mix for bedding, different than what I use for they feeding hay. still not the best for them to eat. any thoughts? it's getting quite frustrating.


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

We use straw for our bedding and hay for food, but we also will find our two does or wether picking at their straw bedding occasionally. Its never caused any problem for any of our goats and I believe that's just what goats do. They are browsers and tend to taste a little of everything. I would only be concerned if they were suffering medically or if they were only eating the fouled bedding.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its fine, nothing to worry about


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine get really excited when I change their bedding each week. Warmer weather they get pine shavings, winter they get shavings and straw. They eat both, the shavings and the straw. Some will roll in the new shavings and while they are down, nibble on the shavings!


----------

